# Haddon tunnel..Derbyshire.



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2017)

This is one railway tunnel I have been wanting to see for a while.so whilst up north with janovitch and man gone wrong,we gave it a look.been debating on getting a new torch for a while and decided on a lenser head torch,so a great place to try it out.the tunnel did not dissapont at all.sitting at 1058 yards it was a fair length to walk.the curve at the start was quite amazing and the portholes were quite lovely too with ferns growing there.the line runs through an estate as the owner did not want the train running through his land.the line finally shut in 1867 after over a hundred yrs of use.i have read that there has been a petition to reopen the line which would include restoring the tunnel.i think it may be a mammoth task but not impossible.


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2017)

Beautiful photos Mikey.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2017)

Loving this set mate. You did the job good and proper!


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 1, 2017)

nice work


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 1, 2017)

Shot 2 is a belter !! Amazing bit of lighting !! Well done Mr Mutt !!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice photographs. Peak Rail are hoping to open the line.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you all.its certainly a lovely photogenic tunnel


----------



## sureshank (Nov 2, 2017)

great work mikey


----------



## tarkovsky (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah really great photos! Good job!


----------



## caiman (Nov 2, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice photographs. Peak Rail are hoping to open the line.



I would not bet on that any time soon, given that Peak Rail's current management are disfunctional, to put it politely.


----------



## Malenis (Nov 3, 2017)

Really like this, great photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Nov 4, 2017)

Fantastic pics Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 5, 2017)

Lovely set of images Mikey. Trudged up and down here a good few times in the very early '60's. As for re-opening - it was not just loss of revenue that caused eventual closure, maintenance issues and water seepage added to the financial burden and subsequent choice of closure. Obviously repair is much cheaper than boring afresh, but like many of these 'get it re-opened schemes', have Peak Rail actually done a proper survey and costing and more importantly, are the funds there? Big difference between 'We think it would be nice to re-open such and such' and 'We have the required funds and planning consents and work starts next ????'.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you all.and tell me about the water ds it was pouring in there.i see it laying there a while yet before anything tmremotely gets done with it


----------



## Ferox (Nov 12, 2017)

Well shot mate  Had a look at this when I was very green back in late 2013. Will defo have to have another look at this when I'm over that way next. Better gear and hopefully more idea now  Like you said it's very photogenic.


----------

